# Anything to stop puppies chewing



## GSDlover (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 2 3 month old GSD (a male and female). They have loads of chews and toys to play with but occasionally the plaster on the wall or skirting boards draw their attention. I do have crates but don't want to leave them in there all day but have to leave them alone for short periods of time. I bought some of that puppy spray but that doesn't seem to work and have tried vinegar which does work but stinks. Anyone any other ideas for what I can dawb on surfaces to put off my little darlings?

thanks:wink:


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

mustard someone said on here before and vinegar is for when thay mess to hide the smell i thought


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Ha! Yes, the plaster.... my dogs love it 

Have you tried Kongs, filled with various things?

Or those hollow bones you get from the pet shop? They come pre-filled with stuff but when that's all gone, you can fill them with different yummy things.

I found Vicks Vaporub was good to daub on things; I never found the sprays from the pet shop much cop.


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

I put cling film over the bits that our rottie ate !!..ie..table legs / chairs / skirting etc etc. And mixed up some butter and extra hot chilli powder !!! 
The cling film stops the mixture from staining the wood !!

She tried it once and NEVER went back to chewing things again !!! 

I kept changing the cling film every 2nd day...and as I said above, no more chewing


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hot sauce or Bitter Apple


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Tiger balm.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have some stop bite puppy spray 2 pounds from asda and it is really good, she only chews the doorstep into the front room and i was more worried about spliners than the step so i got this as an emergency one night but its so good i stuck with it 
Clare xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I use these when the little darlings get to chew stage  They are fabulous as they can sit in there together, with designated chewing toys and no access to anything else  Life saver

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270524698677&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Pepper worked for when my little one decided he was in the destructive mode. However I did not discover this until he had done considerable damage!!


----------

